# Hello, help with bow history



## Beauxsxm (Aug 23, 2008)

First: Hello, nice forum with lots of info for the beginner like me!

Second: My father-in-law gave me a bow that came with a story. The gentleman that gave FiL the bow said it was used in the olympics. I have tried google but can't confirm the story in any way. Hope someone here can point me in the right direction.
Markings on the bow: Ben Pearson Javelina 708-66" (stamped) 
08 18366 35# 28" (hand written)

It is supposed to made of Brazillian rosewood, has a couple of holes drilled and refilled above the grip.
Thanks for the help. I'm off to read more of the forum.
Beaux


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* Beaux. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!!!


----------

